# What's in this German Shepherd Mix Pup?



## kilkenny (Sep 26, 2012)

We rescued this 5 month old pup from a local shelter. It's obviously a German Shepard mix, but we can't tell what else. Has interesting wavy fur down it's back and along it's tail. Very furry ears with somewhat curly hair.
























Thanks for any help.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to say Collie/Shepherd mix.

http://www.stirlingcollies.com/id7.html


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eee! He looks like my girl Penny, except she has blue eyes. FWIW, her DNA test said mainly Husky with some German Shorthair Pointer (apparently a common mix).


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see what Abbylynn sees. A Collie/Shep mix. And a cute dog.


----------



## kilkenny (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.:clap2:

We absolutely think there is Collie in her. The thing that is odd about that is her hair is so short and wavy. She doesn't have a fluffy long hair tail either. 

DNA test? Interesting, where would I get one of those done for her?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I've seen longer haired dogs get that wavy coat. I'm not sure how common it is, but I have been both collies and GSDs get it, so it's highly possible.

As for the DNA tests, you can order them offline but they're often very unreliable and unrealistic, and kinda expensive at that. I wouldn't do it unless you've got extra money laying around to blow for laughs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your puppy is a beautiful puppy!  I have always loved the Collie/Shepherds that I knew as a kid. They were so sweet and very protective at the same time. Even if your rescue is something else ... still gorgeous!

Also I had purebred Rough Collies ... they had a slight wave to their hair along their back and a bit past the base of their tails.


----------



## bmilla35 (Sep 13, 2012)

That puppy is too cute!

He looks sort of like a King Shepherd that lived down the road from me..


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe a longhaired GSD. I guess you'll just have to wait until he's about two years old, when he's matured and his coat has filled out for the most part.


----------



## kilkenny (Sep 26, 2012)

This is the first time in my 47 years that I've owned a dog. So I apologize if I ask some silly questions.

Could she be Border Collie or Aussie mix? They seem to have that wavy hair.

Is GSD German Shepherd Dog?

She is very sweet and obedient. She's already picking up on sit, stay, come commands. She loves to go for walks and I believe will be a good runner for my running family. I have many questions which I am holding off on for now. 

Thanks for this site!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

GSD is German Shepherd dog, yes. 

This is a longhaired GSD (though registered as an Altdeutscher Schäferhund): 















(Source: Kennel van Marjan's Meute) 

The right picture is the dog as a puppy. Not a bushy tail yet. Kinda looks like your pup.


----------



## kilkenny (Sep 26, 2012)

Avie said:


> GSD is German Shepherd dog, yes.
> 
> This is a longhaired GSD (though registered as an Altdeutscher Schäferhund):
> 
> ...


Wow, that dog on the right DOES look very similar. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, I thought so as well, that's why I mentioned it. Just saying, your dog may not be a crossbreed at all. 

Oh, and to clarify my last post; the dog is a stud dog as Altdeutscher Schäferhund, but was born from two (stockhair) German Shepherds, hence me calling him longhaired GSD.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I think that might be a purebred long haired GSD. 

Remember, not all dogs in a breed will look like the archetype for the breed. There will be lots of differences within the breed, and that's not even discussing poorly bred members of the breed. Not all GSDs even have upright ears. Plenty actually have floppy ears, and everyone will look at that and say, "Must be a mix!" Nope, just nobody bothered to fix the ears.

Whatever he is, he's a pretty dog. I look forward to seeing him all grown up and filled out.


----------



## hbanffy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello kilkenny hope you are fine and i have a solution for your queries regarding GSD I am Dr. Peter L. Banfe is the owner of Banffy Haus German Shepherd puppies. 

At Banffy Haus German Shepherds is a breeder of World Class West German show line German Shepherds more detail visit :http://goo.gl/VXUE5


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

If you hadn't told me I would have thought a pure GSD  what a cutie!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a little info regarding DNA.DNA is to confirm parentage of the puppy but not breed of dog.My male is DNA profiled,this only confirmed the mom and dad are who they said they were.

DNA and the AKC

Making the Science Work for You

The AKC offers a comprehensive set of voluntary and mandatory programs to ensure the integrity of the AKC registry: voluntary DNA Profiling; the Frequently Used Sires requirement; the Fresh-Extended/Frozen Semen requirement; the Multiple-Sired Litter Registration Policy; the Import Breeding Stock requirement; and the Kennel Inspections/Compliance Audit Program. The AKC has built the world's largest database of canine DNA profiles for parentage verification and genetic identity purposes. AKC DNA testing does not evaluate the breed of dog.

The Science Behind AKC DNA Profiles

AKC DNA Profiles are generated using the same technology used by law enforcement agencies throughout the world. How does this work? In humans and dogs alike, each gene is present as two copies (displayed as letters). Offspring receive one copy of each gene from each parent in a random process.

This technology does not use actual genes, but other DNA sequences that are also inherited one copy from each parent. For this reason, your dog's AKC DNA Profile does not provide any information about the conformation of the dog or the presence/absence of genetic diseases. Furthermore, AKC DNA Profiles cannot determine the breed of a dog.

Voluntary DNA Profile

This voluntary program has resulted from significant input from the fancy. The DNA Profile Program is for owners and breeders electing to add value to their breeding programs by eliminating concerns or questions about identification and parentage.

A dog owner may contact AKC for a DNA Test Kit which includes a swab that the owner uses to collect loose cells from inside the dog's cheek. An AKC DNA Profile containing the dog's registration information, genotype, and a unique DNA Profile number is issued for each dog sampled. This DNA Profile number will appear on subsequently issued Registration Certificates and Pedigrees.

DNA Requirements

AKC DNA Profiling is required for: Frequently Used Sires (dogs having the greatest impact on the AKC Stud Book); imported breeding stock; dogs whose semen is collected for fresh-extended or frozen use; and for the sires, dam and puppies for Multiple-Sired Litter Registration.

Kennel Inspections/Compliance Audit Program

AKC Representatives take DNA samples at randomly selected kennels to verify identification and parentage of litters. AKC litter registration and privileges will be withdrawn when the parentage of the litters is determined to be incorrect. The dogs sampled through the Compliance Audit Program are not considered AKC DNA Profiled, and DNA Profiles are not issued.

The AKC DNA Database and Parentage Verification

Comparison of the DNA profiles of a dam, sire, and pup(s) will determine, with greater than 99% confidence, whether the pups are from the tested dam and sire. The AKC DNA database examines the parentage of all AKC DNA Profiled registered dogs and litters whelped on or after January 1, 2000. When problems are discovered, the DNA staff works with breeders to determine correct parentage at the breeder's expense.

AKC Parentage Evaluation Service

For a fee, an AKC DNA Analyst will issue a Parentage Evaluation of a litter in the form of an easy to read table listing each dog's genotype and a written report.

Parentage Evaluation can be used to ensure accuracy when breeding has been done offsite, for cases of artificial insemination, or to add an extra measure of confidence to your pedigrees.

AKC Parentage Profile

For AKC registered dogs born on/after January 1, 2000, dog owners may purchase a handsome profile displaying the registration information and genotypes for the dog and its AKC registered sire and dam. All three dogs must be AKC DNA Profiled to purchase this profile.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They have breed DNA tests, too. The accuracy is debated but there are several brands available.


----------



## MountainDogs (Sep 25, 2012)

I also think she is most likely not a mix at all but rather a long haired GSD.


----------



## smayes0105 (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont think that your puppy is mixed, she looks exactly like my purebred one when she was a teenager! People used to think she was mixed because of her ear hair but she is purebred and has grandparents that are from Germany. I tried posting a picture but not sure how to get the link for one on my computer. But anyway, when she gets groomed we have them trim the ear hair to make her look more like a common shepherd.


----------

